# Poodle Pajamas - Ladies, check these out!



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Are these great, or what? Going to order a set for my wife for Christmas.

They are available at Soma.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL those are awesome! I'd love to get those..but I am pretty sure my family would really think I am even more :loco: than they already think I am. My mom is pretty convinced I have a poodle obsession. Even my boyfriend who loves the poodles too thinks I am a little cookoo. I don't even know what my friends think..they are too nice to tell me!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are adorable! Do they have nighties in this fabric I wonder?


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I want!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> These are adorable! Do they have nighties in this fabric I wonder?


Uhhhh... they're called sundresses, Cherie!!!! :lol: ound: :hug:


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

:adore: Awwww.... I WANT some too!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

OO,OO I want some too!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Gotta get!! And this may be too much information, but I really Soma panties so if the pj's are the same quality, I am so in them! No worries, no photos will follow. lol!


----------

